

Ask HN: iPhone 6 (plus) compatible app for reading HN? - keram

As riposte and any other app.net client most likely won&#x27;t see any updates any more, I was looking for a dedicated iOS app to get my daily dose of HN. While the AppStore is limited in searching and filtering, I didn&#x27;t find any app, free or payed, that is &quot;already&quot; working with the new iPhones&#x27; bigger screens. Did I just miss one? Is there &quot;THE&quot; HN iOS app?
======
dvcc
I just use Hacker News mobile, seems to work really well.
[http://hn.premii.com/about/](http://hn.premii.com/about/)

~~~
bramgg
This is what I use as well. You can also just use their web app if you don't
feel like downloading it.

------
benologist
HN just released an API but v0 was read-only, I'd look into this again next
month.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8422599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8422599)

------
davidbarker
I just started using MiniHack
([https://appsto.re/gb/UtFNL.i](https://appsto.re/gb/UtFNL.i)) today, and it
seems great.

------
chrisked
Tried all sorts of apps. Minihack is the most convenient for me. Besides
reading I value the integration with other apps and services.

------
keram
Great suggestions, thanks! I'll try both and see which I like better.

------
opless
I use chrome :)

